
What Is P-Value – A Complete Beginners Guide from Scratch - selva86
https://www.machinelearningplus.com/statistics/p-value/
======
Alekanekelo
p-values are commonly misinterpreted as the probability of a type-I error,
i.e. that the null hypothesis is true but is being rejected. However, the
p-value is actually a random variable. A nice paper covering this can be found
in [1].

p-hacking also seems to be an abundant problem, i.e. the replication crisis in
psychology [2], and it's not necessarily done on purpose [3].

Regarding the threshold for statistical significance, there are arguments for
abandoning the concept altogether [4].

[1]
[https://amstat.tandfonline.com/doi/abs/10.1198/000313008X332...](https://amstat.tandfonline.com/doi/abs/10.1198/000313008X332421)

[2]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Replication_crisis](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Replication_crisis)

[3]
[http://www.stat.columbia.edu/~gelman/research/unpublished/p_...](http://www.stat.columbia.edu/~gelman/research/unpublished/p_hacking.pdf)

[4]
[http://www.stat.columbia.edu/~gelman/research/unpublished/ab...](http://www.stat.columbia.edu/~gelman/research/unpublished/abandon.pdf)

